# I6 tranny broken



## grease monster (Jan 30, 2009)

i have a what i am pretty sure is an I6 farmall rear end in my pull tractor and when i was at the start line at the last months pull i went to take off and the tires shook a little then the transmission gave up. i took it down and seen that the front gear on the upper shaft had lost about 6 teeth. this tractor is nearly impossible to find around here, so im wondering if i can take the gears off of a M shaft and it work? i know i will most likely need both upper and lower gears but am i right in saying this will work???


----------



## grease monster (Jan 30, 2009)

*Pic of Tractor*

you cant tell it used to be a farmall... more pics as soon as i take some.

<a href="http://s80.photobucket.com/albums/j178/willthrift/?action=view&current=steviespulltractor07-24-08-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j178/willthrift/steviespulltractor07-24-08-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## grease monster (Jan 30, 2009)

p.s. it still has the stock rear wheels on it... they are now used as hubs for the big wheels(note the small and largs rear bolt patterns). mail jeep front end underneath and a kenworth steering column. its wild i promise


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Grease Monkey! Sorry to hear of the transmission gear failure. You are right about not being able to tell it is a Farmall. Are you able to find any series numbers on the frame or transmission or other Farmall components left on it? Hopefully you can find an old donor tractor in a salvadge yard or even better from an owner who parked it in their scrap pile. Do you have any video's of any pulls with this tractor?


----------



## grease monster (Jan 30, 2009)

*vids*

i don't have any videos any more of the runs except what my buddy took on his phone and its crappy. I will go get a casting number on the tranny or rear end later today and post what I find a little later on tonight.


----------



## grease monster (Jan 30, 2009)

there are no casting numbers on the rear end... someone took a grinder to them i guess... i can describe whats left of the original tractor tho... it has got splined axles and the hubs bolt on to them with one bolt in the center. the fender mounts are curved around the axle housind and have 3 bolt holes... it has got an extra gear that the M doesnt have and no joke will probably run 50 mph down the hiway(with the big tires and big motor). the wheel hubs are about 18 inches in diameter with 4 bolt holes to mount weights on. they are smooth on one side and offset a little on the other. The factory rear rims are 24 inch clamp ons. this tractor had no pto factory. the tranny looks so much like a M that im almost positive that the gears out of one will work. i just know the full cluster of them will not work because the tranny is about 5 inches longer than that of a M.


can someone help me out? i hope i have given enough info to identify what it possibly could be.


----------

